# Bag for a Tech Kit



## Primo109 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a tech kit that I carry with me to all of my shows and gigs; I have tape, wrenches, testers, connectors, and a whole bunch of other stuff. I have been using regular old school backpacks, but I am looking to upgrade to a larger bag that can fit all of my stuff well. Does anyone have a trusted brand of backpacks for this purpose or a favorite bag they have been using? I would prefer one with space for a laptop, but I can do without if I have to. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnD (Aug 30, 2015)

This comes up a lot, for instance a search for "tool bag" comes up with this:
http://www.controlbooth.com/search/1032589/?q=tool+bag&o=relevance
Lots of good advice there.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 30, 2015)

Veto Pro Pack.

http://www.vetopropac.com/products/tech-pac-lt


----------



## chawalang (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been using the same Pelican case for years, indestructible!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 31, 2015)

I picked up my bag at a craft store. It has lots of pockets on the outside and holds two reconfigurable plastic boxes inside that can hold just about anything nicely organized. 

However, I'm thinking about switching to something from "Custom Leathercraft" they have lot's of stuff on Amazon... Check out this backpack.


----------



## rsmentele (Aug 31, 2015)

Happy to say, I just got one of these: 

http://www.skbcases.com/music/products/proddetail.php?f=&id=857&o=&offset=&c=152&s=152


----------



## Mwchris (Aug 31, 2015)

chawalang said:


> I have been using the same Pelican case for years, indestructible!



I've been eyeing these cases at the local Home Depot. Multiple sizes, stackable with the larger case being a dolly, not a bad price and a lifetime warranty. They frequently go on sale.

Link - http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Hardware-Tool-Storage-Portable-Tool-Boxes/RIDGID/N-5yc1vZc22aZ18g


----------



## norwintd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been looking at these two at Home Depot, but I haven't purchased yet
one with laptop pocket ( less tool space)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Tradesman-Pro-Organizer-Tech-BackPack-55456BPL/204740136
without laptop pocket ( more tool space)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-To...Organizer-Backpack-Black-55421BP-14/205547112


----------



## Renz (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is the one I'm getting. It's a Stanley Blackmax. Under a 100 bucks, perfect.
http://justtools.com.au/stanley-tool-back-pack-195611
Why would I put 600 dollars in a bloody backpack, these vet packs are just retarded!


----------

